
Lemonade launches in Germany with the shortest insurance policy in the world - gilsadis
https://www.lemonade.com/de
======
pseingatl
Why don't they offer auto in the US? Or health? It's like they are saying,
"those two areas are so broken, not even our innovative plan can make them
work."

~~~
gilsadis
Who said we won’t? ;) Stay Tuned!

